# Großen Goldfisch kaufen...



## Feierabend (1. Apr. 2014)

Hallo! Nachdem ich nun unseren Teich wieder in Schuss habe, überlege ich mir einen großen, ganz besonderen, __ Goldfisch anzuschaffen. Aktuell leben in unserem Teich ca 80 Goldfische unterschiedlichster Größe, max so ca 12 cm.  Nun hätte ich gerne einen besonders hübschen, der dann auch mal nen Namen bekommt und halt was besonderes ist. Dachte so an einen ca 30 cm großen. 
Nun meine Frage: kann ich mir problemlos so einen zulegen oder würde er die anderen Fische alle fressen? Und ( nun erschlagt mich für mein Unwissen...) da gibt es doch sicher Männlein und Weiblein? Was nimmt man da? Bisher haben wir die Fische immer so in ihrer Vielzahl gelassen wie die Natur es wollte... Seitdem wir den Teich wegen der Kinder eingezäunt haben, kommt der __ Fischreiher nicht mehr. 
Gibt es vielleicht eine hübsche pflegeleichte Altenative in der Größe? Also im Aufwand so wie Goldfische? 
Danke!


----------



## Tottoabs (1. Apr. 2014)

Schmeiße 60 von deinen 80 Goldfischen raus und kauffe dir einen Koi.


----------



## Feierabend (2. Apr. 2014)

Ufffff....  Viel zu aufwendig die Koihaltung....


----------



## Tottoabs (2. Apr. 2014)

?  Wieso ?


----------



## Feierabend (2. Apr. 2014)

Ach... Unsere Fische waren vor uns hier und wir haben den Teich einfach mal so übernommen und wie unsere Vorbesitzer weiter gemacht. Höchstens einmal pro Woche füttern, kein Spezialfutter... So richtige Fischliebhaber sind wir nicht. Wir würden den Kois gar nicht gerecht werden. Ich les hier ja oft still mit und Hut ab was manche für Fische haben und für Teichanlagen bauen... Im Winter abdecken, Turbopumpen... Halt so richtige Teichliebhaber... 
Neeee... Das ist nix für mich...


----------



## jolantha (3. Apr. 2014)

Feierabend schrieb:


> Ach... Unsere Fische waren vor uns hier und wir haben den Teich einfach mal so übernommen und wie unsere Vorbesitzer weiter gemacht. Höchstens einmal pro Woche füttern, kein Spezialfutter... So richtige Fischliebhaber sind wir nicht. Wir würden den Kois gar nicht gerecht werden.
> Neeee... Das ist nix für mich...



Hallo,
Du hast ja wirklich eine etwas merkwürdige Einstellung zu Fischen !
Im Prinzip ist es doch egal, welche Sorte Fisch man im Teich hat, JEDER braucht Pflege und Fürsogre .
Ich kann doch einen Teich nicht überbevölkern, weil es ja NUR Goldfische sind .
Warum schaffst Du nicht alle Fische ab, und läßt für Deinen Teich einfach der Natur ihren
Lauf. ?


----------



## misudapi (3. Apr. 2014)

hallo zusammen
@jolantha 
Wir haben in der Wellensichtichzucht immer gesagt :
"Es gibt Halter und Züchter."  Die Halter haben eben Tiere, die sie mehr oder weniger "halten". Und die Züchter..... na die hängen mit Herzblut an ihren Tieren.
Natürlich haben wir Züchtern versucht den Haltern klar zumachen das, eine Mindervoraussetung für Tiere notwendig ist. Aber das hatte ich auch als meine Aufgabe angesehen.

@Feierabend 
ich muß jolantha Recht geben!! Überbesatz raus. Ein paar Fische zum Vergnügen kann ich verstehen, aber es muß passen. 
Wenn du die Zuvielen los bist, kannst du dich ja nach deinen größen Fisch umsehen. Aber auch der wird sich paaren. 
Zwupps...... wieder eine Überbevölkerung. Es gibt da so Fische, die sollen kleine Fische mal gerne als Zwischmahlzeit zu sich nehmen und somit alles in Grenzen halten.
Aber da können dir die anderen eher weiterhelfen.
Wenn du dir einen großen Fisch zulegt solltes du vielleicht das Geld für diese Geburtenkontrolle auch ausgeben. Damit hast du eine pflegeleichte und natürliche Lösung.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2014)

Hi Feierabend,

auch die jetzigen Goldfische können ihre 30-35-40cm erreichen, da muß man nicht extra welche einsetzen. Dazu muß aber: die gesamte Konkurenz raus (wie Totto oben schrieb von den 80 Goldies 70 rausfischen, es muß für ne gute Wasserqualität gesorgt werden (regelmäßige Wasserwechsel gemacht werden), und natürlich benötigen die Fische auch regelmäßig gutes Futter -  "Billig"Futter wie die Teichsticks ect. bestehen fast nur aus Getreideprodukten und Gemüse(resten) = Getreide und pflanzliche Nebenprodukte heißt es auf der Zutatenliste - ein gutes __ Goldfisch- oder Koifutter sollte min. 30% tierische Proteine enthalten damit die Fische gut abwachsen können. (Fisch/Fischmehl, Insekten. Krebstiere, Weichtiere, ect sollten recht weit vorne auf der Zustatenliste zu finden sein.
Das sich so große Goldfische natürlich auch vermehren wurde ja schon angesprochen. So ein weiblicher 30-35cm Goldfisch bringt es leicht auf 30.000 - 40.000 Eier im Jahr (und schon ein 10cm Männchen reicht aus um die alle zu befruchten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Apr. 2014)

misudapi schrieb:


> Und die Züchter..... na die hängen mit Herzblut an ihren Tieren.
> Natürlich haben wir Züchtern versucht den Haltern klar zumachen das, eine Mindervoraussetung für Tiere notwendig ist.



Hi,

nicht unbedingt läuft es bei jedem Züchter so.  Kann man als Aquarianer z.B. bei hochgelobten Discuszüchtern sehen. Da gilt ne "Aufbewahrung" von nur 30-35 adulten Zucht-Diskus in einen 1000l Becken (1qm2 Bodenfläche ohne jedliche Einrichtung) als artgerecht. Folglich kommts da auch schon mal vor das als Besatz für ein 300l Becken ganz locker 8-10 Diskus vorgeschlagen werden 

MfG Frank


----------



## Feierabend (3. Apr. 2014)

Also bevor ihr hier ein falsches Bild von mir und dem Teich bekommt mal zur Aufklärung: natürlich hängen wir auch in gewisser Weise an den Fischen. Nur hätten wir uns NIE einen Teich gebaut, sondern diesen lediglich übernommen. Und natürlich pflegen wir diesen auch! Wasserwechsel, Pumpe, Sauerstoff, Pflanzen etc.....
NATÜRLICH sind die Fische Lebewesen! Zum Stellenwert: nein, es sind für uns keine Familienmitglieder! Allerdings könnte ich es auch nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren in meinen Teich bewusst Fische zu setzen, die unsere Goldis mit Vorsatz fressen. Dann würd ich mich eher darum bemühen jemanden zu finden, der mir welche abnimmt und ihnen ein schönes Quartier bietet. Und unsere Fische bekommen nur deshalb so wenig Futter, weil wir sie aus Unwissenheit und wohl auch, weil wir es so niedlich fanden wie sie von der Hand fressen, fast täglich gefüttert haben... Das kam weder dem Teich noch den Fischen zu Gute! Und ich bin der Meinung, dass Goldfische Anfängerfische sind und in ihrem Anspruch eher genügsam sind. Der Vorschlag mit den Kois kommt für uns nicht in Frage, denn da muss man wirklich mehr Herzblut für Fische haben.  
Ich werde jetzt erstmal von nem großen __ Goldfisch absehen und noch mal ne aktuelle " Bestandsaufnahme" machen und dann mal überlegen wer mir welche abnehmen möchte... Raum Hamburg... Vielleicht jemand Interesse...????
LG


----------



## jolantha (4. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Feierabend, 
vielleicht gibt es bei dir in der Nähe ja auch eine Zoohandlung, die Dir für kleines Geld ein paar Goldies abkauft. 
Oder aber, eine kostenlose Kleinanzeige schalten, in Eurem Wocheblatt etc. ---


----------



## Christine (4. Apr. 2014)

Du könntest auch hier im Flohmarkt Deine Fische anbieten.


----------



## Feierabend (4. Apr. 2014)

Stimmt! Das werd ich die Tage mal machen! Danke für die Idee!


----------

